# (2) Garmin Rino 110's



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I've used these less than five times. They are an older model, but they still work just fine. $200 for the pair.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Sold


----------

